# Monoprice (Indio) Tele review



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I paid $170 American with shipping to Toronto. Overall I would say it is somewhere between a Mexican Fender and a Squire CV. The neck profile is similar to Mexican Fenders. The fret work is decent. The action was good and even, but I had to tweak the truss rod and set the intonation. It comes with a gig bag and wrenches for this. Fit and finish is very good. It does have bit of a greenish hue towards the middle of the body. I haven't taken it out but it sounds pretty good at home at low volume. The two pup setting is hum canceling, a nice touch (Hello, Fender). The string ferrules fell out, I glued them back in. I think the string spacing at the nut is slightly off, but not enough to feel when playing. It's a nice weight, I don't have scales, but it's lighter than my American Strat, and the boat anchor 1970 Tele I had. For what I paid, I'm quite happy.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Finally, a cheap Tele with a proper bridge.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, the tuners are pretty good too. Usually they skimp on the hardware more at this price point. 
I've been playing it all night and it's really growing on me. I haven't had a Tele for a long time but it sounds like a Tele should to me, and the intonation is really good for a 3 saddle bridge too. I'm looking forward to rehearsing with it tomorrow.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

keefsdad said:


> Yeah, the tuners are pretty good too. Usually they skimp on the hardware more at this price point.
> I've been playing it all night and it's really growing on me. I haven't had a Tele for a long time but it sounds like a Tele should to me, and the intonation is really good for a 3 saddle bridge too. I'm looking forward to rehearsing with it tomorrow.


My beef is always the odd shaped and sized bridges on them. Same issue I have with most Squier guitars.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

The tuners are decent too. The colours are kind of strange though. On the website there is a blue version and a green version. Mine has a mostly green top, but the rest of it is blue. I think they just ran out of blue veneers. I've been playing the shit out of it though. Nice neck.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I heard the Monoprice amps aren't too bad either.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I'd really be interested in knowing what the neck pickup routing is like -- looked under the hood yet??


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I have the amp too. I haven't gigged with it yet but I like it. I gigged with the Tele on the weekend, sounded good and stayed in tune pretty well. I haven't looked under the hood yet. I will the next time I change the strings.


----------

